# Microkernel möglich?

## schmidicom

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine mehr oder weniger kleine und bescheidene Frage.   :Smile: 

Ist es möglich gentoo auch mit einem Microkernel wie zum Beispiel Mach (Version 3) zu betreiben oder nur mit dem Monolithischen Kernel wie üblich   :Question: 

Ihr fragt euch jetzt sicher warum und wieso ich darauf komme...

...nun ganz einfach ich komme mit dem normalen Kernel einfach nicht zu recht. Und nach 11 Versuchen ist es mir endgültig verleidet. Ich habe alles versucht ob mit oder ohne genkernel ich erziele einfach nicht das Ergebnis das ich möchte. Entweder läuft das System gerade mal so oder es bricht schon beim booten ab.

Aber egal, ich finde in der Dokumentation nichts über die Verwendung eines Microkernel deshalb wäre ich echt froh wenn jemand weis ob und vor allem wie man so was macht. Das UNIX-System MINIX ist auch eins das auf einem Microkernel läuft aber dummerweise scheint das ein Problem mit meinem Computer zu haben.

Bitte wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann wäre ich demjenigen unendlich dankbar. Ich habe schon mal gesehen wie angenehm ein Microkernel sein kann und möchte das nicht missen.

----------

## z4Rilla

Nein eine Portierung ist auch relativ aufwendig (siehe FreeBSD Port).

Aber das ist auch nicht Lösung deines Problems, da so ein Kernel auch nicht einfacher zu handhaben wäre.

Der Mach-Kernel kommt zb. was Hardware-Unterstützung angeht nicht annähernd an den Linux Kernel ran.

----------

## _hephaistos_

INWIEFERN kommst du mit dem linux kernel nicht zurecht?

 INWIEFERN ist für den normalen benutzer ein microkernel angenehmer als ein monolithischer kernel? oder programmierst du damit?

 eigentlich sollte portage vom kernel unabhängig sein - dh: überall wo gnu & python laufen sollte auch portage möglich sein - oder vergesse ich jetzt was?

 wär mal interessant. - ev. was fürs wochenende...

cheers

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> Der Mach-Kernel kommt zb. was Hardware-Unterstützung angeht nicht annähernd an den Linux Kernel ran.

 

versteh mich nicht falsch, aber: was hat portage mit hardwareunterstützung zu tun?

überseh ich jetzt was...

I#m tired ;-(

//EDIT: is ganz klar, dass sich einiges an software nicht installieren lässt.... aber sofern gcc und andere gnu tools lauffähig sind sollte es doch kein problem sein oder?

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Quote:*   

> //EDIT: is ganz klar, dass sich einiges an software nicht installieren lässt.... aber sofern gcc und andere gnu tools lauffähig sind sollte es doch kein problem sein oder?

 

Ja sollte, aber die Portierung auf den FreeBSD Kernel war imho auch nicht so einfach.

Portage allein macht noch kein Gentoo. Und noch ist Gentoo halt hauptsächlich eine Linux-Distribution

Ausserdem geht schmidicom ja davon aus das sich ein Microkernel einfacher konfigurieren ließe.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> Ja sollte, aber die Portierung auf den FreeBSD Kernel war imho auch nicht so einfach.

 

aha - das is interessant.

welche probleme traten da auf - hast du einen link?

thx

----------

## Aldo

Das interessiert mich auch.

Hab ja hier einen Mac-mini mit Gentoo drauf.

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, Gentoo auf Darwin aufzusetzen?

Das ist ja ein Microkernel.

Also statt des Linuxkernels Darwin nehmen und darauf dann das ganze System aufbauen incl. GNU-Tools und KDE etc...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich denke portage direkt ist weniger das Problem. Viel mehr Probleme bereitet wohl das baselayout, zumindest habe ich so etwas mal in den Blog's gelesen.

MfG Hilefoks

P.S: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ist es möglich gentoo auch mit einem Microkernel wie zum Beispiel Mach (Version 3) zu betreiben oder nur mit dem Monolithischen Kernel wie üblich  
> 
> 

 

Die Diskussion über die Art des Kernels gab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit. Nach zulesen unter:

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/appa.html

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr fragt euch jetzt sicher warum und wieso ich darauf komme...
> 
> ...nun ganz einfach ich komme mit dem normalen Kernel einfach nicht zu recht. Und nach 11 Versuchen ist es mir endgültig verleidet. Ich habe alles versucht ob mit oder ohne genkernel ich erziele einfach nicht das Ergebnis das ich möchte. Entweder läuft das System gerade mal so oder es bricht schon beim booten ab.
> ...

 

Immer am Ball bleiben und nicht aufgeben. Ich hab damals (ist schon lang her) auch 4 oder 5 Versuche gebraucht, um meinen ersten halbwegs gängigen Kernel hinzukriegen. Wobei die Standardoptionen, die Dir der Kernel bei der Konfiguration anbietet, eigentlich schon ganz brauchbar sind. Und die restlichen Treiber (Motherboard, Grafik, Sound, IDE usw.) bekommst du am einfachsten über Knoppix raus. Das hat beim Booten eine automatische Hardwareerkennung, die mir schon so einige Dinge über meine Kiste verraten hat.  :Smile:  Vor allem aber: Lesen, lesen, lesen. Nach und nach bekommst du die meisten Sachen schon raus. 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber egal, ich finde in der Dokumentation nichts über die Verwendung eines Microkernel deshalb wäre ich echt froh wenn jemand weis ob und vor allem wie man so was macht. Das UNIX-System MINIX ist auch eins das auf einem Microkernel läuft aber dummerweise scheint das ein Problem mit meinem Computer zu haben.
> 
> 

 

Nu ja, wenn es nach obiger Diskussion zwischen Herrn Tanenbaum (der ja bekanntermaßen das Minix entwickelt hat) und Herrn Torvalds (wer auch immer das sein mag) so entwickelt hätte, wie Andrew S. Tanenbaum vorausgesagt hatte, dann würdest du Deinen Beitrag jetzt unter Minix oder irgendeinem anderen System mit Microkernel schreiben, weil Linux dann schon lange tot wäre. Minix war auch nur ein abgespecktes Unix-Derivat, was für Lernzwecke entwickelt wurde. War jetzt sowieso erstaunt, daß du das angsprochen hast. Wußte nicht, daß es das überhaupt noch gibt. Schließlich wurde das auch Anfang der 90-er entworfen und ist danach relativ schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann wäre ich demjenigen unendlich dankbar. Ich habe schon mal gesehen wie angenehm ein Microkernel sein kann und möchte das nicht missen.

 

Klär mal bitte auf, was angenehmer an einem Microkernel ist? Also Apple und Windows verwenden Microkernel. Unter Linux wär mir das neu, daß es da überhaupt sowas gibt.

----------

## Genone

Sicher ist es möglich, sofern man bereit ist einen Haufen Zeit und Arbeit zu investieren, siehe z.B. Gentoo/BSD oder Gentoo/Darwin. Ausserdem sollte man sich vermutlich erstmal von GNU Utilities verabschieden (v.a. coreutils) und sich mit den jeweiligen alternativen Lösungen anfreunden.

Portage ist bei sowas das kleinere Übel, das Hauptproblem sind Systemtools und Skripte wie halt coreutils, baselayout, etc.

Leute die ernsthaft interessiert daran sind sollten sich mal bei Gentoo/ALT umsehen.

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Also Apple und Windows verwenden Microkernel. Unter Linux wär mir das neu, daß es da überhaupt sowas gibt.

 

Such mal nach "Hurd".

Das ist ja eigentlich der Kernel für GNU, der aber nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden ist.

In diese Lücke sprang dann Herr Torvald mit "Linux", was er gerade mal eben so veröffentlichte...

Also ist der Linux-Kernel quasi nur eine "Übergangslösung" bis Hurd (nächstes Jahr?) fertig ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Such mal nach "Hurd".
> 
> Das ist ja eigentlich der Kernel für GNU, der aber nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden ist.
> 
> In diese Lücke sprang dann Herr Torvald mit "Linux", was er gerade mal eben so veröffentlichte...
> ...

 

Jo, du hast wahr. Bei rechter Überlegung hatte mir da mal mein WG-Nachbar vor längerer Zeit irgendwie was erzählt. 

Unter

http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/gnumach.html

bin ich fündig geworden. 

Und im Mai 2002 gab's ja immerhin schon den letzten Release....  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *musv wrote:*   

> ... Windows verwenden Microkernel.

 

quellen für deine aussage?

----------

## musv

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> quellen für deine aussage?

 

Gib einfach mal bei Google ein: Windows Microkernel

Ansonsten im Wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo und?

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> In diese Lücke sprang dann Herr Torvald mit "Linux", was er gerade mal eben so veröffentlichte...
> 
> Also ist der Linux-Kernel quasi nur eine "Übergangslösung" bis Hurd (nächstes Jahr?) fertig ist. 

 

so stimmt das ja mal nicht.

linux sprang nicht in die lücke. Das Zeil von Linux war es nie, mit GNU zusammen zu arbeiten, nur eine guten kernel zu bauen.

Das GNU kam eher zum Pinguin als das Pinugin zum GNU.

Hurd ist schon ellen lang in entwicklung soll soll jedes jahr nächstes jahr fertig werden.

Ich glaube nicht, dass viele leute von Linux zu Hurd wechseln werden, wenn es denn mal fertig wird.

Das bleibt eine Niesche in der Niesche (allein schon wegen den Treibern).

----------

## Hilefoks

Nur Windows NT nutzte Microkernel. Ab Windows 2000 wurde ein Hybridkernel gebaut.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ich glaube nicht, dass viele leute von Linux zu Hurd wechseln werden, wenn es denn mal fertig wird.
> 
> Das bleibt eine Niesche in der Niesche (allein schon wegen den Treibern).

 

In diesem Punkt möchte ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn es wirklich eines Tages einen guten Microkernel im Hurd gibt dann werden auch schnell viele Treiber dafür vorhanden sein. Das Konzept von Hurd macht die Entwicklung um einen solchen Kernel viel einfacher. Deshalb würde ein solcher Kernel auch schnell viele Treiber finden. Allein schon deshalb weil solche Treiber im Userspace laufen und nicht erst in den Kernel aufgenommen werden müssen.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Genone

Naja, wenn Hurd denn irgendwann mal "fertig" wird ...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Auch wenn in ein paar Versionen von MacOS oder Windows irgendwo Microkerne drinne sind heisst das nicht das es sich da um Microkernbetriebssysteme handelt. Bei Windows ist ja sogar der X-Server im Kern, soviel Code kann man auch mit dem besten Beweiser nicht beweisen. Obwohl das auch bei heutigen Microkernen noch nicht möglicht ist, aber immerhin haben sie um Grössenordnungen weniger Code der im Kernelmode läuft und sind damit wenigstens überschaubarer.

Man kann den Linux Kern auf nem L4 laufen lassen, dann hat man ganz unten seinen Microkern und den Linuxkern im Userspace. Da sollte auch gentoo kein Problem sein, aber um den Linux Kern kommt man auch dann nicht rum.

http://os.inf.tu-dresden.de/L4/LinuxOnL4/

----------

## schmidicom

WOW ich hätte nicht gedacht das meine Frage gleich so was auslöst und das innerhalb eines Tages.   :Very Happy: 

Nun ich werde versuchen es genauer zu beschreiben warum ich lieber mit einem Microkernel UNIXEN möchte.

Ich habe bis jetzt als UNIX-System immer BeOS benutzt (ich weis das dieser vergleich hinkt) das ja bekanntlich auf einem Microkernel aufbaut und ich war immer wider aufs neue erstaunt wie einfach es war neue Hardware zum laufen zu bringen falls ein Treiber/Modul zur Verfügung stand. Als das auf meinem neuen PC nicht mehr lief (unter anderem vermutlich wegen der 1GB RAM) suchte ich verzweifelt nach einer alternative. Aber ihr könnt euch denken das ich nicht gerade sehr erfolgreich damit war. Also kam ich auf die Idee mir mein eigens (mehr oder weniger) UNIX-System zusammenbasteln. So landete ich irgendwann bei Gentoo. Schin alles wunderbar zu sein und zum ersten mal wagte ich mich an einen Normalen Linux kernel ran. Die Doku dazu war sehr gut doch trotz allem es funtzte einfach nicht. Ich habe inzwischen ganze Bücher ausgedruckt und gelesen wie man den Kernel am besten Konfiguriert aber ich war nie wirklich zu frieden.

Meiner Meinung nach (ich will niemandem auf die Fusse treten) hat ein Treiber egal für was, nichts im Kernel verloren. Der Kernel sollte bloss die Grundfunktionen zur Verfügung stellen auf dem der Rest des Systems aufbauen kann.

Wie gesagt habe ich einige Microkernel Systeme ausprobiert in der Hoffnung etwas vergleichbares zu finden. Und jedes war entweder lausig Dokumentiert oder lief schon von Anfang an nicht.

----------

## z4Rilla

Das ein Microkernel das bessere Konzept ist, denke ich auch.

Aber zwangsläufig einfacher wird die Hardwareunterstützung bzw. Konfiguration dadurch nicht.

Zumal der Mach-Kernel meines Wissens lange nicht so ausgereift ist wie der Linux-Kernel.

Ausserdem werden zB. die Performance-Probleme von GNU/Hurd auch zum Teil diesem etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Kernel angelastet.

Und L4 ist nunmal noch nicht so weit.

Nur wenn du Probleme mit der Konfiguration des Linux-Kernels hast, dann frag doch in diesem Forum oder

auf #gentoo-anfaenger auf irc.freenode.net

----------

## schmidicom

Hier eine kurze liste der Systeme die ich ausprobiert habe:

GNU/HURD (wäre nicht schlecht lief aber nicht einwandfrei, was aber nicht am Kernel lag. Glaub ich)

DARWIN (Bricht schon beim Booten ab)

MINIX (kommt nicht mit anderen FS zu recht)

BeOS (hat ein Problem mit meinen RAM)

SuSE Linux (etliche Versionen, hat zwar gefuntzt aber naja)

AROS (  :Wink:  Ein Amiga auf PC. wers braucht)

PLAN9

AOS

Collage Linux

Knoppix (nur von der CD, möchte aber ein festes System)

Lunar Linux

Menuet OS

MonaOS

PTS-DOS 2000 (War gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur gibt es keine Treiber dafür)

QNX (echt geiles System leider ebenfalls keine Treiber)

ReactOS (brachte mich ins grübeln, jedoch ist es noch nicht wirklich einsatzbereit)

Solaris 10 (Immerwieder gern)

Trustix (kam mit der Doku nicht zu recht)

SEAL (ist nicht wirklich ein OS aber läuft weitgehend)

QiLinux (läst sich nicht installieren, Problem mit der HD Erkennung)

Wie ihr sehen könnt habe ich einiges getestet und ein par davon sind noch nicht einmal UNIX Systeme.

Ich weis was bei meinen 11 Versuchen Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen nicht klappte. Ich lasse mich zu schnell von den vielen Optionen bei der Kernel-Konfiguration verwirren. Und dabei kommt noch ein anderes Problem dazu, ich kann nicht Englisch daher nützt mir die Hilfe in der Kernel-Konfiguration nichts.

Noch was ich muss ja nicht unbedingt den Mach Kernel haben, irgendein Microkernel tut’s auch. Hauptsache er läuft.

Also um meine Frage zu Beantworten:

Bis jetzt hat es noch keiner versucht einen Microkernel zu benutzen und keiner weis ob das überhaupt möglich ist.

Schade aber ich kann’s ja mal einfach versuchen mit dem Microkernel. Wer weis vielleicht klappt es ja.   :Wink: 

Ich vermisse einfach noch immer die guten alten DOS Zeiten wo man ( FORMAT C: ) als Problemlöser für alles brauchen konnte.   :Cool: 

----------

## z4Rilla

Dann probiers mal mit einer anderen Distribution, wo du den Kernel nicht selber konfigurieren musst.

Arch Linux zB. oder vielleicht auch Ubuntu.

----------

## schmidicom

Ja das ist zwar eine Lösung aber dadurch lernt man nichts. Und wenn ein Problem auftaucht weis man nicht genau wo man anfangen soll zu suchen.

Eine alternative zu Mach ist der Microkernel FIASCO (netter Name) weis jemand was darüber?

Und wegen dem oben erwänten L4Linux bei der neuen Version wird nichts mehr davon erwähnt das ein Microkernel unterstutzt wird.

----------

## z4Rilla

Fiasco ist eine L4-Implementierung die auf Echtzeitaufgaben zugeschnitten ist.

Wurde an der TU Dresden entwickelt und ist auch in einem sehr frühen Stadium und imho nicht unbedingt für Desktop-Systeme gedacht.

Was willst du eigentlich machen?

Suchst du nach einem Desktop-System für den produktiven Einsatz oder willst nur experimentieren?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also meiner Meinung nach wiedersprichst du dir in deinen bisherigen geschriebenen Zeilen mehrmals selber.

- Du willst einen MicroKernel, weil dir der normale Kernel zu kompliziert ist.

Warum haben dann aber hunderttausende von Linux Benutzern keine Probleme damit? Wäre es nicht besser du würdest mal formulierne WAS nicht klappt und dir helfen lassen als einfach den nächst besten Kernel auszuprobieren? Glaubst du nur weil das Ding 'Micro' heisst, hast du automatisch weniger Probleme damit?

- Du verstehst kein Englisch.

Wie willst du dann die spährlich gesähten Infos zu Microkernels welche meistens in Englisch gehalten sind verstehen?

- Du willst all deine HW möglichst unterstützt haben.

Beim aktuellen Stand der MicroKernels, glaubst du wirklich dass du damit Erfolg haben wirst?

- Nochmals, du verstehst kein Englisch  :Wink: 

Warum dann nicht SuSE verwenden? Als ich das letzte mal deren Distro genutzt habe waren die meisten Kerneloptionen auf Deutsch übersetzt.

- Du lässt dich zu schnell von den vielen Kernel Optionen verwirren.

Warum spielst du dann damit herum? Wenn du den Kernel emerged hast, mach ein make menuconfig und lass einfach mal alle Einstellungen so wie sie sind. speichere das Ding mit den default Einstellungen ab und kompilier den Kernel. Dann bootest du davon.

Wenn du Glück hast, bootet er durch. Wenn nicht erhältst du eine Fehlermeldung die dir sagt, wo er hängen geblieben ist. Meistens ist das dann der Fall wenn der Kernel auf deine HD's zugreifen soll, jedoch kein Support für den Kernel einkompiliert wurde. Dann suchst du halt den passenden Kerneltreiber für deine HW und kompilierst ihn fest ein. So kommst du reboot um reboot näher an dein Ziel.

Was ich jetzt sage meine ich nicht böse. Sieh es einfach als eine Feststellung eine alten Spinners an  :Wink: 

Was ich bisher von dir gelesen habe lässt auf einen Chaoten deuten, welcher selber kein echtes Ziel hat. Du versuchst hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen aber eigentlich änderst du alle paar Stunden deine Ziel etwas ab. Zum Schluss funktioniert nichts mehr. Und genau deshalb wirst du - sofern du es wirklich versuchen solltest - auch mit einem Microkernel scheitern.

Ich empfehle dir dich nochmals an den normalen Linux Kernel zu setzen und wie oben beschrieben Schritt für Schritt deinem Ziel näher zu kommen. Lass dich dabei nicht von Kinkerlitzen wie falsche Auflösung, kein Soundkarten Support und dergleichen ablenken. Primär willst du, dass dein Kernel bootet. Also kümmere dich darum.

Sobald das Geschafft ist, kümmere dich um die nächste Komponente die Unterstützt werden soll und NUR um die.

Glaube mir. Wenn du heute damit anfängst, wirst du spätestens Morgen Abend einen funktionierenden Kernel haben und du wirst dich fragen "Was war nochmal so schwer daran?"

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## z4Rilla

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was ich bisher von dir gelesen habe lässt auf einen Chaoten deuten, welcher selber kein echtes Ziel hat. Du versuchst hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen aber eigentlich änderst du alle paar Stunden deine Ziel etwas ab. Zum Schluss funktioniert nichts mehr. Und genau deshalb wirst du - sofern du es wirklich versuchen solltest - auch mit einem Microkernel scheitern.
> 
> 

 

Seh ich genauso   :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Mein ziel ist oder war es BeOS nachzumachen (sofern möglich)

Und ich habe ja gesagt warum ich nicht mehr den normalen Kernel usen möchte. Nach 11 Versuchen funtzt es immer noch nicht und das obwohl ich meine Probleme im Forum gefunden habe. Entweder klappt das ACPI nicht richtig (wenn der Bildschirm abschaltet kommt Gentoo nicht mehr hoch) oder die Konsole dreht völlig durch wenn man so was wie MC benutzt oder der Kernel stürzt beim booten wegen der HD Erkennung ab und so weiter ist ein Problem gelöst taucht schon das nächste auf. All das hatte ich bei BeOS nie, ich konnte es installieren und siehe da es lief ohne ein einziges Problem. Ja sogar meinen Scanner (HP ScanJet 3300C) der sonst in keinem UNIX System funtze konnte ich benutzen.

Aber sobald ich versuchte eine andere Dist zu benutzen klappte nichts mehr. Egal ob SuSE oder sonst was, und das lag mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit an dem Kernel. Den das ist ja der grösste unterschied von den üblichen Dist zu BeOS.

Ich dachte mir was soll's wenn du die Kernel-Konfiguration selber machst kann man die Probleme sicher ausmärten. Denkste es wurde nur noch schlimmer und inzwischen weis ich wirklich nicht mehr wo ich anfangen soll.   :Sad: 

Es ist ehrlich gesagt zum heulen.

Inzwischen ist Windows das einzige System das läuft aber das kann einem PC-Bastler wie mir, schnell mit all seinen Eigenheiten WGA Check, Aktivierung und so weiter auf die nerven gehen. Und das gewaltig.

Aber so wie es aussieht kann ich das unterfangen aufgeben. Vielleicht kommt eines Tages eine Dist die so wie BeOS ist oder die veröffentlichen endlich die Version 6 davon.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mein ziel ist oder war es BeOS nachzumachen (sofern möglich) [...] All das hatte ich bei BeOS nie, ich konnte es installieren und siehe da es lief ohne ein einziges Problem.

 

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann ziehst du hier BeOS nur dehalb als Vergleich hinzu weil darunter alles funktioniert hat. Das System soll aber nicht die Eigenschaften (bis auf die HW verträglichkeit natürlich  :Laughing:  )von BeOS besitzen?

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Aber so wie es aussieht kann ich das unterfangen aufgeben. Vielleicht kommt eines Tages eine Dist die so wie BeOS ist oder die veröffentlichen endlich die Version 6 davon.

 

Warum gleich aufgeben?

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> [...]Nach 11 Versuchen funtzt es immer noch nicht und das obwohl ich meine Probleme im Forum gefunden habe. Entweder klappt das ACPI nicht richtig (wenn der Bildschirm abschaltet kommt Gentoo nicht mehr hoch) oder die Konsole dreht völlig durch wenn man so was wie MC benutzt oder der Kernel stürzt beim booten wegen der HD Erkennung ab[...]

 

Könnte es nicht einfach daran liegen, dass du die Sache vollkommen falsch anpackst? Hast du denn wie ich vorgeschlagen habe schon einmal versucht einen Kernel hinzubekommen der einfach nur durchbootet? Also Ohne ACPI, ohne Soundkarten Unterstützung, ohne Framebuffer Mode für die Textconsole, ohne Unterstützung für Irgendwelche RAID Controller an denen vielleicht nix hängt, etc.?

Wenn das einmal funktioniert, dann kannst du dich wie schon beschrieben an die nächste benötigte Komponente herannwagen (z.B. Framebuffer für die Konsole, damit die Schrift nicht mehr 80x25 gross ist etc.). Je nachdem kann es dann natürlich sein, dass diese Komponente nicht funktioniert. Dann solltest du überlegen ob diese Komponente WIRKLICH gebraucht wird (Ein Rechner funktioniert z.B. auch ohne ACPI!) oder ob das einfach nur ein Nice to have ist.

So hatte ich z.b. bei meinem letzten Laptop Probleme mein Win Modem unter Linux laufen zu lassen. Da ich das Ding aber zu der Zeit eh nicht benötigte, habe ich es einfach weg gelassen. Als ich ein dreiviertel Jahr später das Modem doch mal benötigte habe ich mich nochmals drann gesetzt und siehe da, die Treiber wurden optimiert und es funktionierte tadellos.

Was ich damit sagen will... Konzentriere dich zuerst einmal auf das was du WIRKLICH unumgänglich zum arbeiten benötigst. So macht es wenig Sinn Tagelang z.B. am Digitalen Output der Soundkarte herumzubasteln, wenn dir eigentlich Analog vollkommen ausreicht. Hingegen wäre es schon wichtig die USB Tastatur zum laufen zu bekommen. Du verstehst  :Wink: 

Du wärst ehrlich gesagt der erste der mir begegnet ist, der so abgefahrene Hardware besitzt, dass kaum eine Komponente zusammen mit Linux funktioniert.

Und wie gesagt, in diesem Forum darfst du ja auch Fragen stellen. Wenn du also trotz Ausschöpfung aller Suchquellen (Google, Forumssuche etc.) keine Lösung für dein Problem findest, dann eröffne einfach einen Thread. Bestimmt kann dir jemand noch einen Tipp geben, den du bei all deiner Suche nirgends gefunden hast.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schmidicom

OK ich versuche es nochmal...

aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das genkernel funtzt solange er von der CD läuft aber sobald die selbe konfiguration mit coldplug auf der HD ist, nicht mehr. Egal finde ich schon noch heraus. Ich werde es mal so machen wie du gesagt hast.

Danke für die Unterstützung

Aber denoch falls mal irgenjemand herausfindet wie ein Microkernel zum laufen überredet werden kann soll er es doch Posten.

----------

